# One Skein shawl (ette?) free pattern-K



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I love the colorway!
http://www.cascadeyarns.blogspot.com/2013/09/waves-shawlette-1-skein-shawlette-knit.html


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Love it! Thx.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I've bookmarked it... my type of project!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What beautiful colors. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link!


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Love the colors too - looks like it would be a fairly quick knit. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

can't wait to try it!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much...nice use of a single skein.


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Love it!! Can't wait to start one.

Dianne


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks quick and easy, will be making one soon. I make prayer shawls for a hospice. This will be perfect.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Bookmarked, thank you.


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful shawl! I've transferred it into my Pinterest board for others to find. I have some similar yarn on hand that needs a project 'to become'.....maybe this winter! Liz in WA state


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you-stunning& easy to knit. Added to my growing to knit list!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Thank you, it's beautiful. Is it top down or bottom up. If you cast on 3 stitches and work 30 rows wouldn't it be bottom up? But then when does the lace edging work in? Today is a dumb dumb day for me.!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

gypsie said:


> Thank you, it's beautiful. Is it top down or bottom up. If you cast on 3 stitches and work 30 rows wouldn't it be bottom up? But then when does the lace edging work in? Today is a dumb dumb day for me.!


I haven't checked out the pattern but it looks like top-down to me, with increases done as YO's to make the eyelets and the lace edge done last. looks like a really easy one.

PS: I just read the pattern, and I guess I'm wrong.  
Th lace is done first, but I would call it the bottom of the shawl.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

That's what it looks like to me also but it starts with a cast on of 3 which I cannot figure out because as you say the lace edge is done last.


----------



## slowyarn (Feb 7, 2013)

Peanutpatty is right in that it is top down with the cast on of 3 in center top. I think this is similar in design to one I just finished, in that the k1, yo, increase is along what we would think of as the top, neck or shoulder edge and the lace is at the two sides. The lace looks like it starts at one top point and goes down to the center back and then up the other side. Sounds much easier than knitting separately or picking up all of those stitches. 
Another challenge in the shawl knitting world! It looks like beautiful yarn, but would probably be stunning in some of the hand dyed yarn made by our KPers.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

So that would give the neck edge a gentle downward curve, right?


----------



## slowyarn (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine is straight across the top edge, but you could probably block it with a slight curve since it narrows out at the points.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Printed and on the top of my patterns pile. THANKS!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I couldn't wait to start it... I received a skein of Cascade
Rayon Boucle in the mail yesterday, color called "vitality" which is red , orange, gold... sort of fall colors. WIP!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Really cute, thank you for the site!


----------

